# Onori ad oscuro



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2014)

Dopo le recenti  dipartite e le relative prese per il culo.... ho pensato a quando accadrà a me....!Ecco, io mi sono iscritto a nov 2009, erò gia qui da 4 o 5 anni,ho pensato che non è poco tempo che sono in questo forum anzi....!Allora credo proprio che dopo aver salutato tutti non vorrei essere preso per il culo anche io con un post tipo"Onore ai caduti"!Credo di meritare molto di più,una sezione con le mie uscite più belle,un bel culo con la scritta oscuro è passato di qui,mi piacerebbe che mi fosse dedicata la sezione dello sculacciao,magari chiamandola:sezione oscura.Insomma,io per questo posto mi sono speso,vi ho erudito,vi ho sempre indicato la strada del bene e quella del male,qualcuno ha capito subito,altri ci hanno messo un po',alla lunga il tempo mi ha dato ragione.Adesso è arrivata bella gente,lds,rewind,stark,zadig,frhiturk,il forum è in buone mani,siete sempre dei provinciali del cazzo ma tanti concetti vi sono più chiari,è giusto per me allentare un po'.Certo il maestro è il maestro,dovrete sempre soffusamente baciarmi il culo,ci mancherebbe,ma è arrivato il momento di pensare al dopo oscuro seriamente,fra un po' forse, non adesso.......!


----------



## Eratò (24 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dopo le recenti  dipartite e le relative prese per il culo.... ho pensato a quando accadrà a me....!Ecco, io mi sono iscritto a nov 2009, erò gia qui da 4 o 5 anni,ho pensato che non è poco tempo che sono in questo forum anzi....!Allora credo proprio che dopo aver salutato tutti non vorrei essere preso per il culo anche io con un post tipo"Onore ai caduti"!Credo di meritare molto di più,una sezione con le mie uscite più belle,un bel culo con la scritta oscuro è passato di qui,mi piacerebbe che mi fosse dedicata la sezione dello sculacciao,magari chiamandola:sezione oscura.Insomma,io per questo posto mi sono speso,vi ho erudito,vi ho sempre indicato la strada del bene e quella del male,qualcuno ha capito subito,altri ci hanno messo un po',alla lunga il tempo mi ha dato ragione.Adesso è arrivata bella gente,lds,rewind,stark,zadig,frhiturk,il forum è in buone mani,siete sempre dei provinciali del cazzo ma tanti concetti vi sono più chiari,è giusto per me allentare un po'.Certo il maestro è il maestro,dovrete sempre soffusamente baciarmi il culo,ci mancherebbe,ma è arrivato il momento di pensare al dopo oscuro seriamente,fra un po' forse, non adesso.......!


[video=youtube_share;85_YK-La0vk]http://youtu.be/85_YK-La0vk[/video]


----------



## Palladiano (24 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro fai il bravo dai


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2014)

*Palladiano*

Io sono bravo.Ma ho bisogno di nuovo stimoli,il richiamo della libertà,dell'ignoto,nuove sfide,nuove persone,nuovi insulti...!


----------



## Palladiano (24 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono bravo.Ma ho bisogno di nuovo stimoli,il richiamo della libertà,dell'ignoto,nuove sfide,nuove persone,nuovi insulti...!


io sono nuovo, se vuoi inizio a insultarti. dammi il tempo di trovarne di nuovi.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dopo le recenti  dipartite e le relative prese per il culo.... ho pensato a quando accadrà a me....!Ecco, io mi sono iscritto a nov 2009, erò gia qui da 4 o 5 anni,ho pensato che non è poco tempo che sono in questo forum anzi....!Allora credo proprio che dopo aver salutato tutti non vorrei essere preso per il culo anche io con un post tipo"Onore ai caduti"!Credo di meritare molto di più,una sezione con le mie uscite più belle,un bel culo con la scritta oscuro è passato di qui,mi piacerebbe che mi fosse dedicata la sezione dello sculacciao,magari chiamandola:sezione oscura.Insomma,io per questo posto mi sono speso,vi ho erudito,vi ho sempre indicato la strada del bene e quella del male,qualcuno ha capito subito,altri ci hanno messo un po',alla lunga il tempo mi ha dato ragione.Adesso è arrivata bella gente,lds,rewind,stark,zadig,frhiturk,il forum è in buone mani,siete sempre dei provinciali del cazzo ma tanti concetti vi sono più chiari,è giusto per me allentare un po'.Certo il maestro è il maestro,dovrete sempre soffusamente baciarmi il culo,ci mancherebbe,ma è arrivato il momento di pensare al dopo oscuro seriamente,fra un po' forse, non adesso.......!


Ma scusa la sezione sculacciao in fondo è dedicata a te se vuoi ci si aggiunge "del maestro oscuro"... E poi abbi pazienza vuoi lasciarci in mano di lecter e il suo lanciafiamme?


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2014)

prima dovresti passare dal culo di tutte le forumiste e poi, forse, te ne puoi andare...

ps. pensiero condiviso con Farfy visto che stiamo al tel, bacetti


----------



## Eratò (24 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono bravo.Ma ho bisogno di nuovo stimoli,il richiamo della libertà,dell'ignoto,nuove sfide,nuove persone,nuovi insulti...!


vuoi che t'insulto un po'in greco? più stimolante di così. ....t'impari anche una nuova lingua


----------



## Palladiano (24 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> vuoi che t'insulto un po'in greco? più stimolante di così. ....t'impari anche una nuova lingua



brava erato' ottima idea, inizia pure.


----------



## Eratò (24 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> brava erato' ottima idea, inizia pure.


kai gamo' to kérato mou!:incazzatofottute corna mie!)


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> prima dovresti passare dal culo di tutte le forumiste e poi, forse, te ne puoi andare...
> 
> ps. pensiero condiviso con Farfy visto che stiamo al tel, bacetti


Certo....mi ci vorrebbero 10 vite da 100 anni per vedere il primo culo....poi se son tutte come te....non basterebbe l'eternità...non ho tutto questo tempo.


----------



## viola di mare (24 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo....mi ci vorrebbero 10 vite da 100 anni per vedere il primo culo....poi se son tutte come te....non basterebbe l'eternità...non ho tutto questo tempo.



tiè inizia da qui :culo:


----------



## Palladiano (24 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo....mi ci vorrebbero 10 vite da 100 anni per vedere il primo culo....poi se son tutte come te....non basterebbe l'eternità...non ho tutto questo tempo.


c'hai ragione :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo....mi ci vorrebbero 10 vite da 100 anni per vedere il primo culo....poi se son tutte come te....non basterebbe l'eternità...non ho tutto questo tempo.


Il vero problema è che qui si diventa vecchie ad aspettare che ti decidi....


----------



## Palladiano (24 Ottobre 2014)

vedi oscuro, è colpa tua.


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il vero problema è che qui si diventa vecchie ad aspettare che ti decidi....



:quoto: 


poi quelle chiacchiere e distintivo siamo noi


----------



## Eratò (24 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il vero problema è che qui si diventa vecchie ad aspettare che ti decidi....


ti ricordo che lo sceriffo è onnipresente e onnipotente e che wolf gli ha restituito il lanciafiamme


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> vedi oscuro, è colpa tua.


Ma avevi dubbi?
È una vita che gli diciamo dicci dove e quando è lui glissa. Poi dice che noi siamo solo chiacchere


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ti ricordo che lo sceriffo è onnipresente e onnipotente e che wolf gli ha restituito il lanciafiamme


Inizio a pensare che tu sia pagata da lui per controllarmi in sua assenza


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Inizio a pensare che tu sia pagata da lui per controllarmi in sua assenza


:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (24 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Inizio a pensare che tu sia pagata da lui per controllarmi in sua assenza


sono in periodo di provache s' adda fa' pe' campa':rotfl:


----------



## Frithurik (24 Ottobre 2014)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Dopo le recenti  dipartite e le relative prese per il culo.... ho pensato a quando accadrà a me....!Ecco, io mi sono iscritto a nov 2009, erò gia qui da 4 o 5 anni,ho pensato che non è poco tempo che sono in questo forum anzi....!Allora credo proprio che dopo aver salutato tutti non vorrei essere preso per il culo anche io con un post tipo"Onore ai caduti"!Credo di meritare molto di più,una sezione con le mie uscite più belle,un bel culo con la scritta oscuro è passato di qui,mi piacerebbe che mi fosse dedicata la sezione dello sculacciao,magari chiamandola:sezione oscura.Insomma,io per questo posto mi sono speso,vi ho erudito,vi ho sempre indicato la strada del bene e quella del male,qualcuno ha capito subito,altri ci hanno messo un po',alla lunga il tempo mi ha dato ragione.Adesso è arrivata bella gente,lds,rewind,stark,zadig,frhiturk,il forum è in buone mani,siete sempre dei provinciali del cazzo ma tanti concetti vi sono più chiari,è giusto per me allentare un po'.Certo il maestro è il maestro,dovrete sempre soffusamente baciarmi il culo,ci mancherebbe,ma è arrivato il momento di pensare al dopo oscuro seriamente,fra un po' forse, non adesso.......!


Oscuro non fare il:coglione: oscuro non fare il :coglionescuro non fare il :coglione:tu sei il:dotto:


----------



## Vincent Vega (24 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dopo le recenti dipartite e le relative prese per il culo.... ho pensato a quando accadrà a me....!Ecco, io mi sono iscritto a nov 2009, erò gia qui da 4 o 5 anni,ho pensato che non è poco tempo che sono in questo forum anzi....!Allora credo proprio che dopo aver salutato tutti non vorrei essere preso per il culo anche io con un post tipo"Onore ai caduti"!*Credo di meritare molto di più*,una sezione con le mie uscite più belle,un bel culo con la scritta oscuro è passato di qui,mi piacerebbe che mi fosse dedicata la sezione dello sculacciao,magari chiamandola:sezione oscura.Insomma,io per questo posto mi sono speso,vi ho erudito,vi ho sempre indicato la strada del bene e quella del male,qualcuno ha capito subito,altri ci hanno messo un po',alla lunga il tempo mi ha dato ragione.Adesso è arrivata bella gente,lds,rewind,stark,zadig,frhiturk,il forum è in buone mani,siete sempre dei provinciali del cazzo ma tanti concetti vi sono più chiari,è giusto per me allentare un po'.Certo il maestro è il maestro,dovrete sempre soffusamente baciarmi il culo,ci mancherebbe,ma è arrivato il momento di pensare al dopo oscuro seriamente,fra un po' forse, non adesso.......!


la faccenda delle mutande inchiodate alle chiappe, dovrebbe insegnarti che qui nessuno regala niente. Quindi, resta....


----------



## Spider (24 Ottobre 2014)

povero Oscuro.
vedi... che senza le "ossa" viene a mancare anche la "pelle"?
Finalmente il forum...è democratico e civile.
Sono stati messi a tacere i facinorosi, i ricattatori, i rompiballe...
anche i pornografici!!!!
Aspettiamo sempre il benestare di Suor Brunetta delle Vergini scalze.
Lo sceriffo...invece della colt d'ordinanza, preferisce brandire un mitra...dice che si sente più al sicuro.
L'altro intelligente, se dato alla macchia.
Resta quello che resta...
il vuoto,
 fatto di... mi piace, ti quoto, quanto sei bella, quanto sei caro...
cara cosi no, caro non dovevi...

Avanti con le nuove leve...che per commentare la "scopata" dello "strano tradimento"...
stanno lì da mezza giornata...neanche fosse la madonna di Loreto!!!!
oh...ragazzi, si è fatta solo una scopata.
Certo allora tu, non esisti più, non c'è niente da ribattere e contraddire...niente veramente su cui combattere.
Pure le tue leccate di culo...i tuoi 3o cm ..sono solo acqua passata.


----------



## zanna (24 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> povero Oscuro.
> vedi... che senza le "ossa" viene a mancare anche la "pelle"?
> Finalmente il forum...è democratico e civile.
> Sono stati messi a tacere i facinorosi, i ricattatori, i rompiballe...
> ...


[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT] 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 per il resto ...


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> povero Oscuro.
> vedi... che senza le "ossa" viene a mancare anche la "pelle"?
> Finalmente il forum...è democratico e civile.
> Sono stati messi a tacere i facinorosi, i ricattatori, i rompiballe...
> ...



...quanto sei bbbello Spider


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> povero Oscuro.
> vedi... che senza le "ossa" viene a mancare anche la "pelle"?
> Finalmente il forum...è democratico e civile.
> Sono stati messi a tacere i facinorosi, i ricattatori, i rompiballe...
> ...



Spiderino, quasi quasi mi viene da pensare che sei geloso


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> [FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dici che è meglio un cannone? :carneval:


----------



## zanna (24 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ti ricordo che lo sceriffo è onnipresente e onnipotente e che *wolf gli ha restituito il lanciafiamme*








 non direi


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> non direi



Bravissimo
tu si che sei dalla mia parte non come quella venduta di Eratò


----------



## zanna (24 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bravissimo
> *tu si che sei dalla mia parte* non come quella venduta di Eratò


Ancora per poco ... ottobre finisce presto ... eppoi ormai la Dottoressa non mi caga nemmeno di striscio ... :blu:


----------



## FataIgnorante (24 Ottobre 2014)

E' stato bello.
Ciao!


----------



## Vincent Vega (24 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> povero Oscuro.
> vedi... che senza le "ossa" viene a mancare anche la "pelle"?
> Finalmente il forum...è democratico e civile.
> Sono stati messi a tacere i facinorosi, i ricattatori, i rompiballe...
> ...


Guarda tutto è concesso di venerdì.
Ma guardare un avatar in mutande che pare fresco di pugnetta e si mette a sottovalutare il dolore di una ragazza vedova da un anno, fa veramente vomitare.
E no, non scansarti, perché il vomito è proprio per te.


----------



## FataIgnorante (24 Ottobre 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## sienne (24 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> povero Oscuro.
> vedi... che senza le "ossa" viene a mancare anche la "pelle"?
> Finalmente il forum...è democratico e civile.
> Sono stati messi a tacere i facinorosi, i ricattatori, i rompiballe...
> ...



Ciao Spider,

forse, lo spero ... molto probabilmente ti è sfuggito,
che l'autrice del thread "strano tradimento" ... sta in lutto ... 

Credo, non ci sia bisogno d'aggiungere altro ... 


sienne


----------



## viola di mare (24 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> opcorn:



fatti più in la... grazie opcorn:


----------



## FataIgnorante (24 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> fatti più in la... grazie opcorn:


Si ma non si parla quando si è al cinema e occhio che c'ho le gambe lunghe e mi devo stiracchiare!!!!!!!


----------



## viola di mare (24 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Si ma non si parla quando si è al cinema e occhio che c'ho le gambe lunghe e mi devo stiracchiare!!!!!!!




purio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


shhhhhh! lo vedi che sei te che fai casino!


----------



## FataIgnorante (24 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> purio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> shhhhhh! lo vedi che sei te che fai casino!


Senti se mi devi broccolare c'è il topic apposito! Shhhhhhhhhhhh che sto aspettando l'inizio del film!


----------



## viola di mare (24 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Senti se mi devi broccolare c'è il topic apposito! Shhhhhhhhhhhh che sto aspettando l'inizio del film!




oh niente eh??? hai spento il cell???


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> *Ancora per poco ... ottobre finisce presto *... eppoi ormai la Dottoressa non mi caga nemmeno di striscio ... :blu:






La Dottoressa ormai è occupata a broccolare..mi spiace..io ti avevo avvertito


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> povero Oscuro.
> vedi... che senza le "ossa" viene a mancare anche la "pelle"?
> Finalmente il forum...è democratico e civile.
> Sono stati messi a tacere i facinorosi, i ricattatori, i rompiballe...
> ...


Arguto e ficcante come sempre, non c'è che dire.


----------



## FataIgnorante (24 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> oh niente eh??? hai spento il cell???


...e tu che ne sai del mio cell????


----------



## viola di mare (24 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> ...e tu che ne sai del mio cell????



 nei cinema si spengono sempre!
cacchio ho finito i pop corn.


----------



## disincantata (24 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> povero Oscuro.
> vedi... che senza le "ossa" viene a mancare anche la "pelle"?
> Finalmente il forum...è democratico e civile.
> Sono stati messi a tacere i facinorosi, i ricattatori, i rompiballe...
> ...



Manca un 'QUANTO SEI STRONZO'. Ciao, Spider.


----------



## FataIgnorante (24 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> nei cinema si spengono sempre!
> cacchio ho finito i pop corn.


Vado in bagno e li compro aspettami! E allargati...che ho il culo grosso!


----------



## viola di mare (24 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Vado in bagno e li compro aspettami! E allargati...che ho il culo grosso!



non parlerei di culi in questo thread...


----------



## Eratò (24 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ancora per poco ... ottobre finisce presto ... eppoi ormai la Dottoressa non mi caga nemmeno di striscio ... :blu:


non è vero:bacissimo::bacissimo::bacissimo::bacissimo::bacissimo:


----------



## Eratò (24 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bravissimo
> tu si che sei dalla mia parte non come quella venduta di Eratò


zoccola sì, venduta no!:incazzato:mi sono dimessa! voglio vedere chi t'ha avviserà più del lanciafiamme di perplesso


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> zoccola sì, venduta no!:incazzato:mi sono dimessa! voglio vedere chi t'ha avviserà più del lanciafiamme di perplesso


Ma perché che è successo lo hanno rubato ?!


----------



## Eratò (24 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma perché che è successo lo hanno rubato ?!


ne tiene uno di scorta per i broccolamenti della first lady...ma vi pare che non si sia organizzato di dovere(o a dovere? com'e')....e dite un GRAZIE ogni tanto!


----------



## Stark72 (24 Ottobre 2014)

Ciccio, mi spiace se ti allontani perché secondo me il forum perde tanto.
Sei un cacacazzi giusto, ma soprattutto sei vero e argomenti sempre in maniera intelligente. In un forum ci vogliono persone così.
Al più sfancula un po' di gente da qualche parte e poi torna qua carico.
Peccato che sei del Napoli e cacavi il cazzo all'Olimpico, ma la perfezione appartiene solo a me :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

P.S. m'hai ricordato l'1 a 1 con il Napoli col goal di Francini, credo di avere bestemmiato di più solamente quando la Roma ha perso lo scudetto in casa con la Samp qualche anno fa e in qualche altra sporadica occasione.


----------



## Flavia (24 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> povero Oscuro.
> vedi... che senza le "ossa" viene a mancare anche la "pelle"?
> Finalmente il forum...è democratico e civile.
> Sono stati messi a tacere i facinorosi, i ricattatori, i rompiballe...
> ...


ma tu come lo vorresti il forum?


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2014)

certo che siete tutte trote....


----------



## disincantata (24 Ottobre 2014)

:up:





Simy ha detto:


> certo che siete tutte trote....


:up:


----------



## Spider (24 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma tu come lo vorresti il forum?


il forum è perfetto.

...certo che leggere i commenti  dopo... e pure i rossi, sempre cosi rari, mi fa solo pensare.
pensare quanto la gente non vuol pensare e vedere, gente che vuol vedere solo il marcio nelle persone.
io non ho mai pensato di mancare di rispetto ad lutto, ad esempio, e forse quella santa donna...
avrà anche avuto piacere a sentirsi donna...oltre che miracolata, e avrà riso di me e delle mie allusioni,
 io che gli auguravo ogni bene, io che ci ho visto solo una scopata.
Io che ho voluto vederci questo e niente altro, proprio per farla libera, per renderla libera.
libera da tutti noi.
Sei libera, anche di urlare...urla!!!!
sarà che forse anche io mi dimeno o son turbato come dice il buon JB...
avrei comunque a differenza di altri una motivazione valida, per uscire da qui.
in fondo l'ho sempre avuta, dal giorno stesso che sono entrato.


----------



## Flavia (24 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il forum è perfetto.
> 
> ...certo che leggere i commenti  dopo... e pure i rossi, sempre cosi rari, mi fa solo pensare.
> pensare quanto la gente non vuol pensare e vedere, gente che vuol vedere solo il marcio nelle persone.
> ...


tu vedi quello che i tuoi occhi
vogliono o possono vedere
non ho seguito la vicenda della persona 
di cui stai parlando
anch'io vedo, vedo tante persone
che vengono qui, anche solo per dire
2 cavolate e per un attimo staccare
da tutti i problemi che hanno
vedo persone che hanno voglia di ricominciare
vedo persone che faticosamente cercano 
un appiglio per rimanere a galla
e molto ma molto raramente (per fortuna)
ho visto cattiveria


----------



## Palladiano (25 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> tu vedi quello che i tuoi occhi
> vogliono o possono vedere
> non ho seguito la vicenda della persona
> di cui stai parlando
> ...


Perfetto Flavia. Spider vuoi fare il cinico ma sconfini nel patetico. Anche nel post di poco fa. ti ammanti nei panni del redentore di quello capace di andare oltre le banalita che vedi sul forum ma poi ti riferisci a sole nero con aggettivi svilenti. Rischi di apparire ipocrita.  Peccato perché secondo me sei migliore di quel che vuoi sembrare


----------



## LDS (26 Ottobre 2014)

oscu ricordati che abbiamo un progetto!

un grande progetto....


----------



## zanna (26 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> non è vero:bacissimo::bacissimo::bacissimo::bacissimo::bacissimo:


:ar::ar::ar: oramai sei persa dietro a starkuccio bello per cui posso tranquillamente eclissarmi :linguaccia::linguaccia::linguaccia:


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

:amici:





wolf ha detto:


> :ar::ar::ar: oramai sei persa dietro a starkuccio bello per cui posso tranquillamente eclissarmi :linguaccia::linguaccia::linguaccia:


macheeeee! Quello e stato una meteora e chi lo pensa piu??? ma fa niente lupetto....tanto non broccolo piu..
non e per me


----------



## zanna (26 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> :amici:
> 
> macheeeee! *Quello e stato una meteora e chi lo pensa piu???* ma fa niente lupetto....*tanto non broccolo piu..
> non e per me*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Esagerata non ce credo nemmeno se me lo dici di persona


----------



## Flavia (26 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> :amici:
> 
> macheeeee! Quello e stato una meteora e chi lo pensa piu??? ma fa niente lupetto....tanto non broccolo piu..
> non e per me



hai chiuso il salotto?


----------



## LDS (26 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> hai chiuso il salotto?



si, ti rode il culo?


----------



## Flavia (26 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si, ti rode il culo?


no perchè dovrebbe?


----------



## Nicka (26 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si, ti rode il culo?


Ma perchè cazzo sei così sgradevole a volte io non lo so.
Ah, e non tirare fuori l'ironia o lo humor inglese, che non c'azzecca proprio niente.


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Esagerata non ce credo nemmeno se me lo dici di persona


ho bisogno di una pausa di riflessione:rotfl:....e poi mi basti tu....anche se giustamente hai broccolato con Apollonia e non mi vuoi più:condom:


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> hai chiuso il salotto?


ma se volete lo riapro eh? non le ho buttate le chiavi


----------



## zanna (26 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ho bisogno di una pausa di riflessione:rotfl:....e poi mi basti tu....anche se giustamente hai broccolato con Apollonia e non mi vuoi più:condom:


Ci sei sempre e solo tu nei miei pensieri ... SALLO
Poi non dovresti nemmeno aver dubbi in proposito :cooldue:


----------



## Flavia (26 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perchè cazzo sei così sgradevole a volte io non lo so.
> Ah, e non tirare fuori l'ironia o lo humor inglese, che non c'azzecca proprio niente.


ma Nicka è una questione classe e di stile
noi non possiamo comprendere questo lord


----------



## Flavia (26 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma se volete lo riapro eh? non le ho buttate le chiavi


ma no figurati
ogni tanto entravo
e chiedevo se nell'aria
c'era profumo di fiori d'arancio
ma non mi rode niente
tanto meno il poponci, ma so 
che tu questo già lo sai


----------



## zanna (26 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perchè cazzo sei così sgradevole a volte io non lo so.
> Ah, e non tirare fuori l'ironia o lo humor inglese, che non c'azzecca proprio niente.


Che poi non capisco con Flavia?
Con me ci può stare ma con lei ... boh!! A volte parte in quarta ... ma probabilmente avrà sbagliato a quotare ...


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ci sei sempre e solo tu nei miei pensieri ... SALLO
> Poi non dovresti nemmeno aver dubbi in proposito :cooldue:


Ammmmore mio:inlove::bacissimo::ballo::ballo::ballo:quantomi fai felice!


----------



## Nicka (26 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma Nicka è una questione classe e di stile
> noi non possiamo comprendere questo lord


Sono troppo terra terra per capire allora, limite mio...


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma no figurati
> ogni tanto entravo
> e chiedevo se nell'aria
> c'era profumo di fiori d'arancio
> ...


Flavietta bella non lo calcolare a LDS...che poi una battuta del genere nel caso tuo è paradossale


----------



## LDS (26 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perchè cazzo sei così sgradevole a volte io non lo so.
> Ah, e non tirare fuori l'ironia o lo humor inglese, che non c'azzecca proprio niente.



ma era una battuta gogliardica, ma qua si è capito che non vi piacciono le gogliardate.

lasciamo perdere che poi monta un caso boiler e termosifone!



beccatevi questa....in assoluto uno dei comici che mi ha fatto quasi morire togliendomi il fiato quando l'ho visto dal vivo.

[video=youtube;TkMWRkWkwXk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkMWRkWkwXk[/video]


----------



## Nicka (26 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma era una battuta gogliardica, ma qua si è capito che non vi piacciono le gogliardate.
> 
> lasciamo perdere che poi monta un caso boiler e termosifone!
> 
> ...


No Ciccio, io sono nata in una città che fa della *Goliardia *(che cazzo è la la gogliardia?!) uno dei suoi punti forti.
Sono io stessa ironica e tendenzialmente boccaccesca quando ci vuole...
Si ride e si scherza e una delle cose che devi capire ancora nella vita è che devi saperlo fare e soprattutto te lo devi poter permettere.
In questo dato caso non potevi nè permettertelo, nè lo hai saputo fare.
Anche l'ironia nella sua "scherzosaggine" è una cosa seria. 
"Ti rode il culo" lo avresti potuto dire a me, che bene o male ci pigliamo per il culo perchè mi diverte darti corda, non in una semplice domanda che ha posto Flavia a Eratò. Risulti fuori luogo, non ironico, nè goliardico, nè sarcastico.
Amo l'ironia, il sarcasmo, ma che siano ben fatti...anche io rischio di essere fuori luogo a volte e quando lo sono mi scuso...
Non che tu ti debba scusare perchè non hai offeso nessuno, ma devi capire certe basilari regole di convivenza.


----------



## LDS (26 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No Ciccio, io sono nata in una città che fa della *Goliardia *(che cazzo è la la gogliardia?!) uno dei suoi punti forti.
> Sono io stessa ironica e tendenzialmente boccaccesca quando ci vuole...
> Si ride e si scherza e una delle cose che devi capire ancora nella vita è che devi saperlo fare e soprattutto te lo devi poter permettere.
> In questo dato caso non potevi nè permettertelo, nè lo hai saputo fare.
> ...


ma secondo te io me metto a pensare se è il caso o meno di fare una battuta?
ma suvvia...
e che battuta è se devo mettermi a pesare su una bilancia se posso farla o non farla...
dai suvvia.

oggi hai mangiato cosa? finocchio e pomodoro.


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma secondo te io me metto a pensare se è il caso o meno di fare una battuta?
> ma suvvia...
> e che battuta è se devo mettermi a pesare su una bilancia se posso farla o non farla...
> dai suvvia.
> ...


ma tu fai così anche fuori dal forum? solo perche sia un forum non significa che puoi fare delle pessime battute a persone  educate e gentili come Flavia che mai userebbero un linguaggio come il tuo e che nemmeno parlavano con te


----------



## LDS (26 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma tu fai così anche fuori dal forum? solo perche sia un forum non significa che puoi fare delle pessime battute a persone  educate e gentili come Flavia che mai userebbero un linguaggio come il tuo e che nemmeno parlavano con te


ma qua si strumentalizza tutto?

gli strumentalizzatori vi ribattezzo.


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma qua si strumentalizza tutto?
> 
> gli strumentalizzatori vi ribattezzo.


ma strumentalizzare cosa? ma cosa dici? essere educato con chi lo è altrettanto è la normalità. ...ma cosa ci sarà mai di strano in questo.


----------



## Flavia (26 Ottobre 2014)

ragazzi per favore lasciamo stare
vi ringrazio tutti per la vostra gentilezza
è stata una battuta, a mio parere infelice
ma a quanto pare è stata solo una battuta
quindi guardiamo oltre, ed andiamo avanti


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ragazzi per favore lasciamo stare
> vi ringrazio tutti per la vostra gentilezza
> è stata una battuta, a mio parere infelice
> ma a quanto pare è stata solo una battuta
> quindi guardiamo oltre, ed andiamo avanti


ma certamenteanche perché per beccarmi un altro "fottiti" da LDS ci vuole un attimo e là la mando a farsi benedire l'educazione


----------



## zadig (26 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma se volete lo riapro eh? non le ho buttate le chiavi


aspetta che finisca di chiavare chi è rimasto chiuso dentro!


----------



## zadig (26 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No Ciccio, io sono nata in una città che fa della *Goliardia *(che cazzo è la la gogliardia?!) uno dei suoi punti forti.
> Sono io stessa ironica e tendenzialmente *boccaccesca* quando ci vuole...
> Si ride e si scherza e una delle cose che devi capire ancora nella vita è che devi saperlo fare e soprattutto te lo devi poter permettere.
> In questo dato caso non potevi nè permettertelo, nè lo hai saputo fare.
> ...


boccaccesca e boccaciccesca, quando ci vuole!  

La conosci quella canzoncina "viene l'estate" etc etc?


----------



## Flavia (26 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma certamenteanche perché per beccarmi un altro "fottiti" da LDS ci vuole un attimo e là la mando a farsi benedire l'educazione


ripeti insieme a me
ohmmmmmmmmmm
ohmmmmmmmmmm
ohmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> aspetta che finisca di chiavare chi è rimasto chiuso dentro!


no quelli sono gia andati in motel da un pezzoè vuota ormai..adesso ognuno si facesse il salotto suo:carneval:


----------



## zadig (26 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dopo le recenti  dipartite e le relative prese per il culo.... ho pensato a quando accadrà a me....!Ecco, io mi sono iscritto a nov 2009, erò gia qui da 4 o 5 anni,ho pensato che non è poco tempo che sono in questo forum anzi....!Allora credo proprio che dopo aver salutato tutti non vorrei essere preso per il culo anche io con un post tipo"Onore ai caduti"!Credo di meritare molto di più,una sezione con le mie uscite più belle,un bel culo con la scritta oscuro è passato di qui,mi piacerebbe che mi fosse dedicata la sezione dello sculacciao,magari chiamandola:sezione oscura.Insomma,io per questo posto mi sono speso,vi ho erudito,vi ho sempre indicato la strada del bene e quella del male,qualcuno ha capito subito,altri ci hanno messo un po',alla lunga il tempo mi ha dato ragione.Adesso è arrivata bella gente,lds,rewind,stark,zadig,frhiturk,il forum è in buone mani,siete sempre dei provinciali del cazzo ma tanti concetti vi sono più chiari,è giusto per me allentare un po'.Certo il maestro è il maestro,dovrete sempre soffusamente baciarmi il culo,ci mancherebbe,ma è arrivato il momento di pensare al dopo oscuro seriamente,fra un po' forse, non adesso.......!


oscu', ma 'ndo cazzo vai!
E poi io sono un fuoco fatuo... magari mi rompo e torno a scrivere solo nella Valle.
Tu sei qui da 2009 di onorata carriera, magari tra qualche anno puoi andare in pensione con un vitalizio dignitoso anche se guadagnato pienamente. 
Il fatto è che la gente non sa quanto sia impegnativo insultare gli utenti e le utenti, il non cadere nel buonismo diabetico, nel leccaculismo ipocrita.
Ma che cazzo vuoi ne sappiano...
Una voce insultati e fuori dal coro ci vuole.
Jamme!


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ripeti insieme a me
> ohmmmmmmmmmm
> ohmmmmmmmmmm
> ohmmmmmmmmmm


Flavietta per i troppi ohmmmmmmm m'è venuta la laringite cronicail prossimo che mi manda a fanculo lo sbrano:dracula:


----------



## zadig (26 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> no quelli sono gia andati in motel da un pezzoè vuota ormai..adesso ognuno si facesse il salotto suo:carneval:


allora fai andare i disinfestatori e riaprilo, quando te la sentirai!


----------



## zadig (26 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Flavietta per i troppi ohmmmmmmm m'è venuta la laringite cronicail prossimo che mi manda a fanculo lo sbrano:dracula:


fanculo!




PS: non credevo ai miei occhi quando lo leggevo, invece non ricordo dove ti ho letta incazzata. Brava! 
E pure Sienne, se non ricordo male. Brava pure lei.


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> allora fai andare i disinfestatori e riaprilo, quando te la sentirai!


cavolo zadig e che mi stai a maledire? so' condannata a vita a broccolare virtualmente? no no no.Il prossimo sarà in carne e ossa e ve lo racconto casomai


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> fanculo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non m'incazzo spesso e ho una pazienza infinita  ma quando m'incazzo m'incazzo sul serio...


----------



## zadig (26 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> cavolo zadig e che mi stai a maledire? so' condannata a vita a broccolare virtualmente? no no no.Il prossimo sarà in carne e ossa e ve lo racconto casomai


ecco, questo sì che è parlare.


----------



## LDS (26 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> non m'incazzo spesso e ho una pazienza infinita  ma quando m'incazzo m'incazzo sul serio...


un irrefrenabile desiderio di tirare troppo la corda....:dito:


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> un irrefrenabile desiderio di tirare troppo la corda....:dito:


:dracula:


----------



## Nicka (26 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> boccaccesca e boccaciccesca, quando ci vuole!
> 
> La conosci quella canzoncina "viene l'estate" etc etc?


"cantamene" un pezzo...


----------



## Flavia (26 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No Ciccio, io sono nata in una città che fa della *Goliardia *(che cazzo è la la gogliardia?!) uno dei suoi punti forti.


cara Nicka
ti chiedo la cortesia di non usare
in modo improprio, il nome Ciccio
che qui c'è solo Ciccio mio bello


----------



## Nicka (26 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> Nicka ha detto:
> 
> 
> > No Ciccio, io sono nata in una città che fa della *Goliardia *(che cazzo è la la gogliardia?!) uno dei suoi punti forti.
> ...


Chiedo immensamente perdono!!!


----------



## Flavia (26 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Chiedo immensamente perdono!!!


non è una cosa personale sai?
è per la belva che è permalosa:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (27 Ottobre 2014)

*Mha*



Spider ha detto:


> povero Oscuro.
> vedi... che senza le "ossa" viene a mancare anche la "pelle"?
> Finalmente il forum...è democratico e civile.
> Sono stati messi a tacere i facinorosi, i ricattatori, i rompiballe...
> ...



Amico mio,come replicare?potrei replicare alla oscuro,ma stavolta replico alla claudio.Io non ricordo perchè io e te non siamo in buona,forse perchè ti ho scritto come sia inconcepibile il tuo stile di vita,come sia per me non accettabile la tua non dignità il tuo non amor proprio.Punti di vista,che tu non hai accettato,tu accetti solo i complimenti di clem e chi ti scrive bravo spider.Insomma oscuro senza spider rimano oscuro....spider senza oscuro....si perde nella nebbia..!Sei quello che litiga con oscuro,perchè negarti un pò di visibilità?non ti lascerò solo,ignorarti sarebbe la tua fine,ed io voglio farti sentire importante almeno qui dentro...!:up:


----------

